
The Power of Oral History as Journalism - benbreen
http://niemanstoryboard.org/stories/the-opposite-of-writing/
======
RubyRuby
Excellent article on the oral history form of reporting and story telling. Of
course every person's first person narrative contains bias, but the bias adds
a richness that the journalist cannot achieve.

